# Dewalt pilot point bits



## wayneis (Feb 1, 2005)

Home Depot is now carring these bits in the 29 piece sets at about $55.00.  The regular price has been about $100.00

Wayne


----------



## KKingery (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'll have to check it out next run over to HD.


----------



## elody21 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sears Hardware carries dewalt in individual sizes


----------



## Gary (Feb 1, 2005)

I have also found them at Ace Hardware stores.



> _Originally posted by elody21_
> <br />Sears Hardware carries dewalt in individual sizes


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 1, 2005)

I love the B&D Bullet, I'll buy and Try a 9/32.  I drill a lot of Corian...[]


----------



## Gary (Feb 1, 2005)

That B&D Bullet Bullet Point bit is sometimes hard to find in stores. I have ordered it in 9/32" from Ace Hardware online. I use it in drilling for 7mm Slimlines. It's works great!




> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> <br />I love the B&D Bullet, I'll buy and Try a 9/32.  I drill a lot of Corian...[]


----------



## woodscavenger (Feb 2, 2005)

Great, more stuff to buy to keep up with the Jones.  I actually have blown a few blanks out lately so I probably need to upgrade my bits as well.


----------



## Gary (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't know where you are getting your blanks, but if you're buying them stabilized, then good bits will pay for themselves. For every blank you blow up you could have bought a new bit.


----------



## wayneis (Feb 2, 2005)

elody21, remember that it is the Dewalt "pilot point" bits that you will want, not the regular twist bits.

I haven't tried the BD bullet point and unless they come in sizes over 1/2" I probably won't for a while now.  Pilot point bits are only available up to 1/2".  Does anyone know how large the bullet point bits run?

Wayne


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 7, 2005)

I have had this set for about a year and it is one of the best investments I made.  They are razor sharp and cut VERY fast.


----------



## Deere41h (Feb 14, 2005)

Wayne ..... Thanks for the heads-up.  Lowe's also has them as I bought them today.  Under $60.00


----------

